# Uses for empty tobacco tins



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

What are some of the things you guys use empty tobacco tins for? Just curious. I so far have used mine as ashtrays and for keeping fine ash in for making pipe mud.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm making a wall mounted display case for mine which will go up in my smoking room. Just the flat ones, though.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I use one for rubbing out and drying moist, stinky, cakey stuff. The others are used for storing paper clips, carburetor jets, machine screws, and Vigra.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Coasters, ashtrays, dry and go tobacco.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

I keep all my smoking stuff - my Czech tool, a folding pipe stand, two boxes of matches, my Zippo, and a folding pipe stand - in an empty Sunset Breeze tin. That way when I load up a pipe I've got everything I need to smoke it all in one place.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Good ideas! I'm also working on a display. I like the idea of using it to rub out and dry/store tobacco to go and I also really like the idea of storing smoking accessories in. Good stuff!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I take all mine and throw them in a big cardboard box and put them away for later use someday when I figure out what I want to do with them.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

The viagra idea isn't bad though! :tu


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm accumulating a bunch of 8 oz C&D/GLP cans.
I know I'll find a use for em eventually.
They'd be great for storing less than a 
quart of leftover paint.


----------



## RipVanWinkle (Apr 17, 2009)

I use mine to dry small amounts of baccy too. I find it keeps some of the flavor in while drying, compared to leaving it out in the open air.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I throw mine away....

By the way, what in the heck is pipe mud????


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I do use ashed from a cigar to polish the sterling silver bands on my pipes. Cigar ashed are awesome for cleaning silver!


----------

